
Soft Weight-Sharing for Neural Network Compression - seycombi
https://github.com/KarenUllrich/Tutorial-SoftWeightSharingForNNCompression/blob/master/tutorial.ipynb
======
seycombi
Soft Weight-Sharing for Neural Network Compression - Karen Ullrich, Edward
Meeds, Max Welling (13 Feb 2017)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.04008](https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.04008)

